# Froggys fog juice designer select options



## Demon Dog (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi. I was going to order some more Froggys Freezin fog juice, and I saw they had a few other fog juices that looked interesting. Has anyone tried their Cryofreeze, Quickblast, or Bog Fog juices?

Cryofreeze is intended for ground hugging fog on an active stage, which sounded like it could be a good alternative to Freezin fog juice.

Quickblast is very fast dissipating fog intended to simulate a steam pipe leak.

And Bog Fog is supposed to be an ultra dense fog juice to create a whiteout. All are water based.

I wish Froggys offered a quart sized sample sixpack


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh, a sample six pack, what a good idea!!!! I wish they had that too, would love to see Bog Fog!


----------



## Terra (Apr 13, 2009)

I used the Quick Blast last year for the fog curtain. Didn't fill the garage with fog like I hoped but left a considerable oily spot on the floor underneath and when you walked through the curtain it literally took your breath away. So, good for outdoors I would think but not going to use it again.


----------



## Demon Dog (Mar 30, 2009)

Dixie, since it looks like it's not just me that would buy the samples, I've sent an email to Froggy's asking them to consider a smaller sized sample pack. I doubt if they will go for it, but hey the worst they can say is no.

Terra, so you've used the Quick Blast for a fog curtain. That's a cool idea, I'll have to look at your album. I was thinking more of using that one for hell holes or smoke breathing monsters, where I want a jet of smoke and then have it quickly gone. But I am concerned about the "literally took your breath away part". I've stuck my head in my fog chiller and breathed in the fog, to make sure the ToTs wouldn't be bothered by it - I'm my own guinnea pig, and never had a problem with the Freezin Fog juice.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I second the sample pack, It's hard to spend money and just order something in a gallon size when you have no idea how it works or what it looks like. I see froggy's every year at Midwest Haunters and watch their demonstrations so I bought the freezin fog for last year, it was awesome.


----------



## Demon Dog (Mar 30, 2009)

I agree completely on both counts, kprimm, but it looks like Froggys doesn't want to go the sampler route. Still not sure why, as the bottle is probably a very small fraction of the cost of the bottled juice, and I think many of us would be willing to buy several sample bottles at one time. Here was my note to them:

I have used and enjoyed your Freezin Fog juice in our graveyard haunt, but I see you have several products that sound interesting.
How does the CryoFreeze juice compare to Freezing Fog? I'm looking for a very long hanging ankle deep thick fog.

Also, have you considered selling quart sized samplers of your products, even if you're required to buy an assortment of four at one time?
I'd like to experiment with several, like Quickblast and Bog Fog, but don't want a gallon of each just to try them.

And here was Froggy's response:

CryoFreeze is very dense but will not be as Deep as Freezin' Fog.
Unfortunately, it isn't cost effecting for us to sell quart sampler.. The cost of the bottle, cap, seal, and labor are really no different between the two. We would have to charge more for the quart that it is really worth..
Make sense? Good idea though.

Please let me know if there is anything else I can do to help you.

Chris Markgraf | Froggys Fog

But at least I found that their recommendation is to stick with the Freezin Fog juice for a graveyard haunt, to get the extra depth of fog.


----------



## Demon Dog (Mar 30, 2009)

I found a few demos on YouTube of some of the fog juices I'd asked about.

*QuickBlast* (looks good for a very fast dissipating fog):





*Bog Fog* (looks very cool for a super dense fog bank)





*CryoFreeze* (lousy video for showing how far it could spread - turn up the lighting!):
FROGGY'S FOG - Cryo-Freeze - YouTube


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

I used the Quick Blast last year in our haunted attraction.






This video was shot in out boiler pipes section. I blasted each group twice as they walked along the bridge. I used the Quick Blast because it does disappear in a matter of seconds and I thought it would be too much if I used the standard fog. One night I decided to try the normal Medium Density Froggy Juice. I actually like it better with the fog sticking around longer so I stopped using the quick blast. I like everything Froggy's makes and will be ordering alot at Transworld.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I've thought about the quart size of fluid a few years ago...I may have to giv'em a call and see if I could help this along.

You think we would have enough interest here for a group buy...?


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I also have used Froggys for a few years. I always used the swamp fog which gave a long lasting fog but didn't want to hug the ground much. 

I emailed them and asked what I should go with. They said Cryo as I live in Ohio and it would work better than the freezin which works better in the south. So Cryo or Freezin may depend on your state and temp/ humidity in the fall. 

Just something to keep in mind. 

I also asked about a sampler pack and they didnt' respond to it. 

I really wish they had a sampler pack of the scents. Just a few drops in a little vial so you could smell each scent, sort of like you get samples of perfumes at a store. I would definitely pay 10 bucks for a sampler.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I chatted with Chris M. at Transworld and asked him about these designer selections, and he told me the difference is that they're formulated to have an extremely precise hang time and then go away -- like, instead of between 1 and 1 1/2 hour hang time, these are for people who need it to disappear in X amount of time give or take 30 seconds or so. They're mostly for stage presentations when precise timing control is needed. And they're less affected by atmospheric temperature and humidity.

Haunting isn't the market they're going for with the designer selections; they make that stuff for stage plays and magic shows. For haunt purposes, I can't see spending the extra money. Freezin' Fog and Fast Dissipating are perfect as far as I'm concerned..


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I've thought about the quart size of fluid a few years ago...I may have to giv'em a call and see if I could help this along.
> 
> You think we would have enough interest here for a group buy...?


I would go in on a group buy if you decide to do that again.


----------



## erik1 (Mar 24, 2012)

*Bog Fog and Quick Blast*

We have used both Bog Fog and Quick Blast in our parks. QuickBlast is made to go in our PryoFoggers to simulate CO2 and is works very well. Their Bog Fog does what they told me it would do.. Comes out VERY thick and hangs around for 10 min or so. We use it on a Sound Stage to temporarily block one of our scares from view.


----------

